# Ink Pen Betta Drawings



## PurpleJay

Okay, fine. This is my second thread about betta fish drawings and I'm probably not allowed to have more than one. Anybody is welcome to yell in my face or delete this thread or something.

Anyways, a while back my friend gave me this ink pen. I used it for a long time but then when I was cleaning out my art room I guess I sorta lost it. I recently just found it again and it is a MIRACLE WORKER. It doesn't smudge that much and I don't have to scribble on a separate piece of paper with it every 3 seconds like I did with my others to get fresh ink. Whoever created this beautiful pen needs an award.

Moving on.

So I drew my friend's betta with that pen yesterday night and wildly decided that I was good at it so i'm putting it on here 'cause I'm kinda running out of fish to draw. :I

Note that all drawings with pen are going to be black and white because I have recently discovered that I am horrible with colored pencils and marker.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Hmm, I'll test you out  (take your time) (also technically he is a blue butterfly with sky blue irids, but when I bought him he was a pinkish purple butterfly, who only showed up blue in pictures, then he bit all his butterfly off, little jerk. So purplish-blue if you do choose to add color, which you don't need to)


----------



## PurpleJay

I am a fast reader. Therefore I miss a lot of things when I read, so tell me if you already included his tail type, because I don't want him to end up looking like a VT when he's a HM or something. He looks dumbo/elephant ear to me but correct me if I'm wrong. 
Should I draw his fins in full glory or just as they are of now?
And no I am not including color unless you want your betta to end up looking like a derpy purple cow. Apologies :I


----------



## kjg1029

hello!

this is fireworks! hes a VT, and a quite large one at that!
thanks!


----------



## PurpleJay

So right now the waiting list is:
1. Bikeridinguckgirl14 (hope I spelled it right)'s unnamed Dumbo 
2. Kjg1029's Fireworks


----------



## PurpleJay

I'm going to start on Bikeridinguckgirl14's betta with the same tail shape as in the picture. If you want a full tail let me know.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Mesmer is a delta tail EE who likes to eat himself alive. And thank you!


----------



## PurpleJay

You're welcome 
Right now I'm doing his tail and fins as they appear in the pictures. Is that okay?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Yes, that's perfect, I'd say when he flares he has an 80degree spread, but I've only seen him flare maybe 3x, so I'm used to this^


----------



## PurpleJay

'Kay. Don't want to mess it up so I'm doing him with no-flare.


----------



## PurpleJay

Bikeridinguckgirl14- Your betta fish is done!
He was very fun to draw although I raged at his fins. The texture was hard but I got it done (kinda).


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Thank you!!!


----------



## PurpleJay

No problem.


----------



## PurpleJay

Kjg1029- sorry, but I might have to hold off of Fireworks for a while. I keep messing up and I don't want to turn in a messy picture to you. My VT drawing skills are kinda rusty, which is a surprise considering I own one myself. :I
Don't worry, he'll be done by tomorrow if I don't mess up for the 5th time. If you have another non-VT betta you'd like me to draw I will gladly do it. I don't know what my problem with veiltails is today. Don't get me wrong- VTs are AWESOME- but I just can't freakin' draw them right now for some reason. 
Again, sorry.


----------



## kjg1029

its all good! you can do Titan instead if you want or a better picture might help...?


----------



## PurpleJay

Sure. However, when I start something I am unlikely to stop working on it until I'm finished so I'll try to draw Titan tomorrow. I might throw in a pic of Fireworks as well if my VT drawing skills suddenly start working.


----------



## PurpleJay

Can you include the ray type? I use Google to help get the structure of the betta overall and I don't wanna draw him as a double-ray if he's, like, a single ray or something.


----------



## kjg1029

woops sorry! hes not a perfect single-or doubble ray, there just sorta random and messy, but I think most of his back is doubbleish rays lol...hes just a petshop fish
and sorry about the crappy pics btw


----------



## PurpleJay

Ha it's okay. 
Today I have discovered that drawing the rays on a crowntail is especially agonizing. Well you learn something new every day, I guess. He's turning out good.


----------



## PurpleJay

Not sure if Titan's ventrals have rays or not. In the pictures it looks like they have rays but then again those ray parts could be just the anal fin in the background.


----------



## kjg1029

Yes there red and split into two
I should have just taken a better pic! Sorry


----------



## PurpleJay

Nah it's okay. Just finished!
While I was waiting for your reply I was browsing through some photos of halfmoon dumbos and got carried away.
First one is of Titan (sorry I was experimenting with betta postures and it turned out like that) and second one is of the unnamed halfmoon dumbo I drew. I really want one now :I
I have decided that I am not that good at crowntails. Just the rays alone make me rage so much.


----------



## kjg1029

cute!^.^ it looks like he's swimming happily haha! Thanks!!! I suppose I could have suggested my DT for you to draw, I didn't think about the difficulty of a ct, probably because I cant draw at ALL xD haha


----------



## PurpleJay

Haha it's fine. Do you have any more bettas I should draw? Surfing the web to try to find bettas to draw is kinda boring because all of them are perfect. It's the flaws that makes it fun to draw


----------



## kman

Well, if you're looking for suggestions... 

(and no, he's not a crowntail! LOL)


----------



## PurpleJay

I'm gonna start on him now 

He's a beauty! Delta tail, perhaps? Unless I'm seeing a non-flared halfmoon, but I'm sure he's delta. Unless he's not :I

Crowntails are by far the hardest bettas to draw. It all goes well up until the fins


----------



## kman

PurpleJay said:


> I'm gonna start on him now
> 
> He's a beauty! Delta tail, perhaps? Unless I'm seeing a non-flared halfmoon, but I'm sure he's delta. Unless he's not :I
> 
> Crowntails are by far the hardest bettas to draw. It all goes well up until the fins


Cool!

Actually, I'm not sure what he is. He has kind of a funny narrow dorsal fin, which is at half-mast in that photo.










I LOVE his coloring, though. The iridescence doesn't really come over in photos. He's sort of a metallic mint green.


----------



## PurpleJay

He does look delta to me. Maybe crossbred or somethin. 

And that second pic is HILARIOUS.


----------



## PurpleJay

Also, if you can, could you include a better pic of his dorsal? My biggest pet peeve is inking everything and finishing the piece and THEN I realize I did something wrong. I remember once I was drawing my betta fish and I realized the tail was way short compared to the body. :I


----------



## kman

I haven't had him that long, so I actually don't have a huge number of photos, and even fewer with him flaring his dorsal fin since he doesn't do that often, but I turned up these two, digging through what I could find:


----------



## BettaBoy51

if you want to draw my betta matrix (his the one in my avatar picture)then you can if you dont want to its not a big deal


----------



## PurpleJay

Ha Matrix is beautiful! I'll do him when I finish Kman's betta. 

And Kman, thanks for the other photos!


----------



## jovian7

Hi Purplejay, I love your drawings! I've found that the type of paper really has an impact on if a ink pen smears or not. I personally like a paper that has just a bit of texture vs smooth as it let's me shade better, the tip of the pen touching only the higher parts of the paper give a nice, lighter shading. My favorite pen is Uni Pin Pen found at Jetpens.com . they are inexpensive workhorses. I also like Copic Multiliner SP which as replaceable nibs and ink cartridges, which is nice because I've worn down nibs but the pens still have tons of ink so I was throwing away a lot of ink. Strathmore drawing paper is nice but it isn't bright white. Stonehenge is also a good drawing paper. 

Hopefully you will be able to find a pen you like just as well as this one once is out of ink. It would be sad if you stopped drawing because you couldn't find a replacement pen.


----------



## PurpleJay

Okay yes I admit I have been slacking a lot lately. Real sorry- I'll get them done as soon as possible. Again, I apologize- I procrastinate a lot.

Jovian7- My favorite pens are those cheap PaperMate Liquid Flair ones. Yes, I know, they aren't very common in professional studios and whatnot but I like them. I swear, the ink legit never runs out and they don't smudge a lot either.


----------



## PurpleJay

AH HA! YES! I HAVE FINISHED!

Here ya go, kman. I tried shading your betta's body and to my surprise it actually came out well. I guess I could have moved the gill a little farther back the body, but besides that, it turned out okay.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

Plz plz draw mine


----------



## BettaBoy51

Is mine gonna be dne soon?


----------



## PurpleJay

Yes it will. Don't worry 

I'll do Ilovebettasbk11 after BettaBoy51's.


----------



## PurpleJay

And do you have any other pictures of your betta, BettaBoy51? It's okay if you don't but I don't want to mess up the ventrals because I can't see them well.


----------



## BettaBoy51

thats the only pic i have  he has velvet right now so i cant get any new ones. there jst black with whiteish blue tips!


----------



## PurpleJay

Ah, sorry to hear that. Assuming he's an HMPK, I'll find a pic of one of them and copy the ventrals from there if you don't mind.


----------



## PurpleJay

Oh yeah and just asking but do all HMPKs (not including dragon) have transparent pectorals? From all the pics I've seen on the internet they all have transparent fins. Either I haven't looked hard enough or I'm right.


----------



## kman

PurpleJay said:


> AH HA! YES! I HAVE FINISHED!
> 
> Here ya go, kman. I tried shading your betta's body and to my surprise it actually came out well. I guess I could have moved the gill a little farther back the body, but besides that, it turned out okay.


YAYYY!!! That's great, thank you so much! 

I'm going to print it and put it by his tank.


----------



## BettaBoy51

hes a HM not a HMPK and not all have that but alot of them do??


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas

Heheh, You can draw one of my boys if ya would like to. Or if you're bored and have nothing to do. No big deal if you don't


----------



## PurpleJay

Kman, no need to thank me. Though I do appreciate a nice "thank you" now and then XD
I'm glad you liked it! 


Sure! I'll do him after Ilovebettasbk11 and BettaBoy51's. I'm almost done with BettaBoy51's.


----------



## PurpleJay

Oh yeah- Ilovebettasbk11, do you have any more pictures of that betta? 

BettaBoy51, your betta is on the road to being finished >


----------



## BettaBoy51

ok great Thanks!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

PurpleJay said:


> Oh yeah- Ilovebettasbk11, do you have any more pictures of that betta?
> 
> BettaBoy51, your betta is on the road to being finished >



No i do not have any more pics of him


----------



## PurpleJay

NP. Might just be me but your betta does seem to have a little PK to me. Just the head shape, the sharp incline of the snout remind me of PKs. I understand if you're the breeder and you specifically bred an HM without any PK, but something about him reminds me of PKs. 
Sorry if I'm offending you with my lack of breeder knowledge but he does look like one (to me at least but who am I kidding- I am no expert).


----------



## PurpleJay

AGH STUPID COMPUTER DOESNT LOAD

Ilovebettasbk11, sorry didn't see your post. Are you sure you don't have any more pics? If not then I'm going to have to scrounge the internet for a betta who resembles him and use the two photos (yours and the internet's),


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

PurpleJay said:


> NP. Might just be me but your betta does seem to have a little PK to me. Just the head shape, the sharp incline of the snout remind me of PKs. I understand if you're the breeder and you specifically bred an HM without any PK, but something about him reminds me of PKs.
> Sorry if I'm offending you with my lack of breeder knowledge but he does look like one (to me at least but who am I kidding- I am no expert).


He is just a vail tail


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

PurpleJay said:


> AGH STUPID COMPUTER DOESNT LOAD
> 
> Ilovebettasbk11, sorry didn't see your post. Are you sure you don't have any more pics? If not then I'm going to have to scrounge the internet for a betta who resembles him and use the two photos (yours and the internet's),


Sigh ok i shall make a new pic then he tends to move alot


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

Ok best one i could do


----------



## PurpleJay

Haha knew it! 

Totally off topic here but I don't understand why most breeders detest veiltails. I mean, they're beautiful fish but just because EVERYBODY has one doesn't make them less special (unless they're a Red Gyarados- Pokemon fans will know this reference if they'd ever played HGSS). Heck I love my veiltail as much as I would for an HM, DT, CT, whatever. I know that lots of breeders do like veiltails, but I feel like all the other tail types get so much more love. Are veiltails like, ugly or something? 
IMO, veiltails are the coolest tail type. Sure they're the most common but they have so many color schemes- my friend's VT is like a mustard gas blue bicolor PetSmart-brand or something. 
I know that things like IBC betta shows or something don't allow VTs for specific reasons but I really don't get why (and I'm also too lazy to search up why). Yes, VTs already have lots of love but heck GIVE THEM MORE.


----------



## PurpleJay

Agh. Computer didn't load AGAIN.

Yes that pic will do fine! Thanks.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

I dunno why people would hate a certain tail of a betta i have a vail tail the most beautiful betta ever 

Thats great  

Ps, 

Just like people dont like pitbulls uh omg what did pitbulls ever do to you? 

They are not tough but big babies people like us make them tough

Oh and i didnt breed him i got him at petco lol


----------



## PurpleJay

Ah ha yes. Most people get their first, second, or all their bettas at a pet store. 

I agree with the pitbulls thing. Just because it's "ugly" and hurt somebody ONCE doesn't mean that every single person alive will be beat to death by pitbulls for all eternity. It's not just for pitbulls- it's with many other animals. Take lizards for example- I love them, and everybody else is like "eww they eat crickets! That's disgusting!". Humans slaughter pigs and cows and such and they're okay with that- how should crickets be any different? 

I think you should only hate something if you have a valid reason. I mean it's okay to dislike something mildly but to just HATE something just because they're ugly isn't fair. Yeah sure some people find, let's say, bugs disgusting because they're ugly. I personally hate caterpillars because once when I was a young child, I had an unpleasant encounter with one and my foot. Also when I was small I found a caterpillar on my friend's backpack INSIDE. Needless to say I lost my voice screaming.

And yes I tend to rant. Sorry.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

Todays society is only to judge people by the looks if you aint pretty then forget it 

What do they know of beauty anyways? I tend to rant too and git a strong mind but people take that as me being rude


----------



## Axeria

Wow, great drawings! You got talent!


----------



## PurpleJay

Ilovebettasbk11- I agree. Society judges people on how pretty and ugly they are. It's really unfair because some of the ugliest people out there (not to sound rude) have the best personalities.

Axeria- thanks! I dunno where I got this talent but I'm grateful for it


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

PurpleJay said:


> Ilovebettasbk11- I agree. Society judges people on how pretty and ugly they are. It's really unfair because some of the ugliest people out there (not to sound rude) have the best personalities.
> 
> Axeria- thanks! I dunno where I got this talent but I'm grateful for it


Some of the ugliest people out there will be more succesful then they will ever me


----------



## PurpleJay

Herp derp. I'm done with BettaBoy51's, finally! He turned out a little chubbier than I expected but hopefully that's okay with you.

Ilovebettasbk11, I'm starting on yours.


----------



## BettaBoy51

wow! thanks that's really good!


----------



## PurpleJay

NP!


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas

Wow! You've got talent my friend.


----------



## PurpleJay

Ah ha thanks.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Are you still taking requests? :3


----------



## PurpleJay

Yes. However after your request (if you have one) I will not be taking more until I have finished all my requests.

Right now I have:

1. Ilovebettasbk11
2. JustDownTheRiverBettas


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Okay cool  (Sorry it's a crowntail)


----------



## PurpleJay

O___O

(Why?)


Okay sure she'll be on my list. It's okay that she's a crowntail- it's just the fact that CROWNTAILS ARE SO EASY TO MESS UP that gets me.

So:

1. Ilovebettasbk11
2. JustDownTheRiverBettas
3. SiameseFightingArt


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

lol thanks


----------



## PurpleJay

Done with Ilovebettasbk11's. Hope you like it!

Starting on JustDownTheRiverBetta's.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

Very very cute thanks!


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas

Yay!


----------



## PurpleJay

JustDownTheRiverBettas- today, I shall try something new. I'm probably gonna fail but whatever. It might turn out okay, it might not. Hopefully it will.
Okay yeah no more stalling.
So my plan is to draw both- BUT, I'm going to try to draw them on either side of a divider. Flaring at each other.
Is that okay?


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas

That's completely fine with me, I actually have them in a divided tank :lol: I'm exited to see the outcome, Great or not! :3


----------



## PurpleJay

I keep messing up on the tails. The red one's anal fin is really hard to pinpoint and I ALWAYS screw up the caudal proportions on the yellow one. The page is too small to draw scales on so I'm just going to do them separate :I
Sorry. It was worth a try anyways.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas

That's fine, Thank you for trying so hard! You don't have to do them both if they're to hard. I'll COMPLETELY understand Here's some more pictures of Edge that might help with the caudal fin, I can add some of InuYasha also if you'd like me to.


----------



## PurpleJay

Ah.. thanks. I'm going to do the red one first and if I have time I'll do the yellow one.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas

Alrighty, I'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

Can you draw MYEH?


----------



## PurpleJay

Okay. So I now have:

1. JustdowntheriverBettas
2. SiameseFightingArt
3. CrazyHermitCrab


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

Thanks


----------



## PurpleJay

AH HA! I AM DONE!

I do not have what most people would call a "free schedule" so the pictures came a little (more than a little actually) late. JustDownTheRiverBettas, I only did your red guy, sorry. But you can put in another request if you want the yellow betta done.

Behold!


----------



## christinaporreca

Can you draw my betta ? I'm not sure what kind he is honestly- some people have told me half-moon.


----------



## PurpleJay

Just saying he is a super delta or halfmoon pineapple (hard to tell in the first flare pic cuz his dorsal was blocking his caudal fin). You're welcome.

And okay, sure!


List:

1. SiameseFightingArt
2. CrazyHermitCrab
3. Christinaporreca


----------



## christinaporreca

Now that I looked it up I think he's halfmoon! Thank you!


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas

Wow, Thank you, that's really good and it was well worth the wait! I'm gonna print it out and put it by his tank, Thank you so much!


----------



## PurpleJay

You're welcome! Thanks for the praise- it means a lot


----------



## Starburst44

Can you draw my DTHM, Nobel?


----------



## PurpleJay

Done with SiameseFightingArt's!

1. CrazyHermitCrab
2. Christinaporreca
3.Starburst44

I will not be taking any more requests until I am done with these three. I repeat, not until I AM DONE WITH THESE THREE. Thanks!


----------



## PurpleJay

Sorry the photo didn't upload.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Thank you! ^^


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Are any slots open?


----------



## PurpleJay

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

OMG OMG OMG 

I'M SO SORRY HOW COULD I FORGET

IT HAS BEEN *AGES* SINCE I HAVE LAST CHECKED HERE

I ACTUALLY FORGOT ABOUT EVERYONE WAITING

I'M SOOOO SORRY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

ahem

I'm doing CrazyHermitCrab's right now. Christina's will be soon after, and so will Starburst. 

I'm so sorry for making you all wait so long!

OH MY GOD

MY LAST POST WAS *6 MONTHS AGO*

*haves panic attack*

After this I will only be *taking 1 request at a time*. I will be way overloaded if everyone keeps asking and asking. Plus I don't want any of you to wait for so long if I have troubles.

Special thanks to CrazyHermitCrab, Christinaporreca, and Starburst44 for being so patient! I will get to work right now. I'm so sorry!


----------



## PurpleJay

1. CrazyHermitCrab DONE
2. Christinaporreca DONE
3.Starburst44

Don't request more until I am finished with Starburst's. Then slots will be open 
I lied. I will now be taking three at a time.

My printer broke down and because I scan stuff on it you're left with phone pictures. Sorry :I


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm subbing! i have to get a slot!! I LOVE ink pen/pencil artwork!


----------



## BettaFire682

Can you do my betta? the profile pic

thanks


----------



## PurpleJay

Please read what I said before posting.


----------



## Pippin

I am watching now.


----------

